# Little Tucker is missing!!



## Candleliteranch (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a little male Maltese named Tucker. He's a major barker and we have been reported on several occasions and have been fined by the authorities because of this. I ended up finally getting him a bark control collar. He was outside last night with it on and began his usual barking in the wind routine. Needless to say, he got zapped by the collar several times. One minute he yipped because of the collar correction and the next, he was gone. I am so very worried for him. He's been gone all night and coming on a second night. I feel that he's not too awful far away, but not close enough to come when he's called. I searched for him all night, but am not in good health and am night blind so possibly not very effective. We don't live in a busy highway area and have miles of strippercut further back the gravel road. I don't know if he got scared and just kept running or is in a hidey hole somewhere and afraid to come out. He will bark at strangers but will not get close enough to get caught so I doubt that anyone took him in. I'd be very grateful if anyone that has time will say a prayer for God to watch over little Tucker and keep him safe until we find him. Thanks for reading

PS Please no bashing over the bark collar--I feel badly enough as it is


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry your little dog is missing! I would be absolutely NUTS! I pray your little guy gets home safely!

No bashing here. Those collars work great. I have had to use them on occasion.

Carol


----------



## horseplay (Jul 30, 2008)

Hope you find him safe and sound soon. BTY, I have no issues with bark collars.


----------



## Charlene (Jul 30, 2008)

oh i would just be frantic! hope the little guy comes home soon, safe and sound. prayer said!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

I hope your baby comes home safe soon!

I do a lot with animal rescue and I have to tell you, I DO think bark collars have their place! If it means it is the only way you can keep your dog (meaning you've tried other methods) than by all means, do what you have to do.

Of course now you've learned that it's not going to work for your little guy, at least not when he's able to get away.


----------



## Intexas2stay (Jul 30, 2008)

I do hope little Tucker returns safe and sound. I too have no issues with the collar. But I did meet a woman who has tricked her very yippy mini pins and the collars they wear. She has 2 dogs, that are bad barkers. She only has one bark collar. What she did was tape 2 AA batteries together and to the regular collar, to simulate the weight of the actual bark collar. She then switches the two collars between the dogs, neither dog knows who has the real collar on and who dosent. You might be able to trick little Tucker sometimes, by applying this trick.

Prayers for little Tucker.


----------



## uwharrie (Jul 30, 2008)

I sure hope the little guy shows back up. I dont have an issue with bark collars. I DO however have issues with folks who let their dogs run loose.

Please folks ( especially those with small dogs) keep you dogs on a leash or behind a fence. Not only will it keep the dog from running off. It will keep other animals from running off with them.

Not sure where you are at but in most parts of the country coyotes are a very real risk to small pets


----------



## Cara (Jul 30, 2008)

Bark collers are perfectly safe and ok to use! we used to have one on one of my old dogs! and im sure your dog will turn up soon! never give up hope! my friends dog went missing for a while and came back! so just keep hoping and praying i know i will be


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 30, 2008)

Keeping fingers crossed that little Tucker finds his way home soon. Please keep us updated.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 30, 2008)

Praying little Tucker is safe and comes home soon.  I'm so sorry he is missing. OH!


----------



## Mona (Jul 31, 2008)

I sure hope Tucker finds his way back home soon! Good Luck!


----------



## CyndiM (Jul 31, 2008)

I;m sorry he is missing. Prayers being sent that he is found safe and sound soon.


----------



## mininik (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd be putting up flyers with pictures, ads in the local newspapers, offering a reward, contacting the local authorities and humane society, vets, rescues...

Good luck.


----------



## Jill (Jul 31, 2008)

Lisa --

No bashing here at all, just praying he's back home or will be very soon!!!

Jill


----------



## Charley (Jul 31, 2008)

So sorry that Tucker is missing. I hope he is waiting at the door for you this morning and that he is safe and well. I know he is missing you as much as you are missing him.


----------



## Kathy2m (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope Tucker comes home safe and sound. Kathy


----------



## Basketmiss (Jul 31, 2008)

Any luck finding Tucker?? I am sorry for you going thru this. I would be so upset if this happened to me...

Keep us informed...


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jul 31, 2008)

Wishing you luck on finding Tucker!


----------



## REO (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh no! I hope you get Tucker back!

I don't know why, but my first thought was someone took him, someone that was tired of his barking. Can you knock on all your neighbors doors and ask if they've seen him? Watch their faces.

I pray your baby makes it back home! {{{Hug}}}


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 31, 2008)

my daughter's dog went missing a few weeks ago (long story so i won't bore you) but she talked to an animal communicator who told her exactly where to find the dog - she went there and there he was! just an idea if he doesn't come home soon.


----------



## tagalong (Jul 31, 2008)

> I'd be putting up flyers with pictures, ads in the local newspapers, offering a reward, contacting the local authorities and humane society, vets, rescues...


That is exactly what I did when my Tagalong disappeared...






I hope you find Tucker and his story has a happy ending...


----------



## Candleliteranch (Jul 31, 2008)

Still haven't found Tucker. I've notified everyone and done everything else I can think of doing. My biggest fear is that he ran into the woods and never made it out. The only places remotely nearby are all neighbors that know him and are aware he is missing. It's very hot here right now and if he doesn't have acess to water.....



We do have a few coyotes here and it sickens me to even think about it. I have a horrible feeling about this....

Thank you all for your good wishes for Tucker and please keep praying for his safe return.


----------



## horseplay (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh No



, I was so hoping to read he was home. I am wondering if REO could be right, do you think it is possible someone took him?


----------



## Candleliteranch (Aug 1, 2008)

horseplay-- I don't think so.. He isn't friendly enough with strangers and usually won't let them touch him, let alone catch him. I wish I knew that he is ok.


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2008)

I am still hoping and praying for him to come home, Lisa!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 1, 2008)

I was just checking in to see if you had any news of little Tucker ...hopefully hes just on a little doggie tour and will be home soon with lots of stories. keeping my finers crossed!!


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 1, 2008)

I am so sorry little Tucker is still missing


----------



## Candleliteranch (Aug 1, 2008)

WHOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!! TUCKER IS HOME!!!!!!!WHOO HOOOOOOOOOOO!!!




















I let three dogs outside just a bit ago and FOUR came back in!! I don't know where he was or how he got home, but he is back and besides being a bit dirty looks no worse for his adverture! I would love to hear his story on this one! He's a very independant dog and generally not very cuddly. He keeps following me around and wanting me to hold him! I think I like that part!

Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers! That's what found him his way home!


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Aug 1, 2008)

I am so happy to hear that he made it home safe and sound! That is great news!!!


----------



## mininik (Aug 1, 2008)

WOW. Lucky dog...

Now what are you going to do about his barking?


----------



## CyndiM (Aug 1, 2008)

WOO HOO!!! Welcome back Tucker.

Maybe his adventure will have impressed on him just how good he has it there and he won't want to go exploring again. LOL

Did he ditch the collar?


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 1, 2008)

That's great news


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 1, 2008)

That is amazing and he is lucky after this time he made it home!! Did he ditch the collar while he was gone or did he arrive home wearing it? Sure glad he is ok!! I bet you guys are HAPPY!!!


----------



## mininik (Aug 1, 2008)

Just brainstorming... If this was my dog, I wouldn't want to put a shock collar on him again. Have you tried a citronella spray collar? You might also look into the ultrasonic no bark devices. I would even put his bark on cue, sort of like an on/off switch. You can do this with positive training, and though it's not instant, it can really work well.


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh thank God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























:BigGrin



:BigGrin



:BigGrin


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 1, 2008)

So happy to see he came home. Maybe he hid under the porch or some hidey hole???? Just happy he is back with you!!!!


----------



## REO (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm SO glad he's HOME!!

WHOOO HOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlene (Aug 1, 2008)

YIPEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

welcome home, tucker!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hiya Tucker. Glad to hear you're home little guy.


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 1, 2008)

Where were you, Tucker!!!??? You had your Mom and all us friends worried!

Don't do that again, OK?!


----------



## lovinarabs (Aug 2, 2008)

Whew! What a relief. Glad to hear the good news.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh Tucker, now you sit down and tell us where you were...you had us so worried. Now Mommy can finally get a good night sleep!!


----------



## Gini (Aug 2, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Boy do our little one's worry us!!




Welcome home Tucker, and please dont do that again![/SIZE]


----------



## horseplay (Aug 3, 2008)

So glad Tucker is home safe and sound. We have a little dog who is a barker and I always say if someone were to take her, they'd for sure be dropping her back off after a bit



.


----------



## Candleliteranch (Aug 3, 2008)

Tucker must be glad to be home as he act l;ike a different dog! He wasn't a bad dog before but had a few issues that I didn't care for. He seems to have resolved those and has been such a good boy!

He did not ditch the collar. He was still wearing it when he came home. Amazing! I still can't believe he's back!


----------



## MiniforFaith (Aug 3, 2008)

So glad your Tucker is back home



They sure know how to scare us.. Faith's cat Twister never came back



It is good to hear a happy ending!!


----------

